# More and More GSD's needing homes...



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm a frequent browser on my local craigslist pets section and it seems lately, I've been seeing _*a lot *_of German Shepherds listed for rehoming (from ages 5 months and up and for various reasons-most claim they are moving and can't take the dog with them). Whereas back in late fall and during the winter months, there were practically none listed. 

Do those of you who do rescues find that there are more German Shepherds needing rescue/adoption in the spring/summer months versus the winter months?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm wondering if the spike in young dogs available this time of year has anything to do with the "Christmas puppies" getting older, loosing their puppy cuteness, and becoming too much for people to handle. 

I also think that spring/summer is when most people are going to move, as opposed to moving in the winter, so maybe this is an annual trend?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

> Quote: I'm wondering if the spike in young dogs available this time of year has anything to do with the "Christmas puppies"


I agree that this ia a partial cause. There is a lot to be said about the "Christmas Puppy". I for one make a point of discouraging people from getting holiday puppies. You are right - I've heard it many times. "He was so cute when he was a puppy and now he is so big and he chews and he messes in the living room yatta yatta!" Along the theme of the Christmas Puppy, there are many unscrupulous breeders that push the holidays and you can be sure that the pet shops are in the same league.


----------



## hvaclu (May 7, 2008)

Someone also mentined that the movie "I am Legend" sparked alot of interest in GSD's. I wonder if that plays into it also.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I bet if you look for other breeds, you will prob. see an increase there too. I believe what you're seeing is a result of the mortgage meltdown and people loosing their homes and moving into non-dog friendly apartments/ family etc. And -with the increasing expenses-it's not going to stop anytime soon.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I haven't been lucky enough to experience the lull.......to me it's been an overwhelming abundance...always........


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

As someone in rescue, I do see an increase in Owner surrenders and strays in the spring and summer. Does this maybe have something to do with breeding???? I don't know, but that is my guess.

I know a lady who already has a dog that she doesn't take care of, got another dog two weeks ago and brought her to my house over the weekend wanting rid of her for the sole reason that "she sheds too much" OMG. It is people like her who keep shelters full, rescuers overwhelmed, and dogs in need. In short- stupid, ignorant people. BTW- this was not someone I adopted to or ever would. She got the dog from an ad in the paper. Poor dog.

So, I have taken in two dogs in the last three days. On top of my own four. I had an emergency $326 vet bill Saturday (thank goodness for Care Credit) and have the o/s girl at the low-cost s/n clinic today. I am stretched to my limit now and there are more everyday. 

I do think this time of year is the most overwhelming for rescue. Just MHO. 

P.S.- Sorry for the rant.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think it has to do with the summer months coming up and people getting ready to move or go on vacation. When I worked in a large, regional shelter there was always an upswing in surrenders and "strays" during these months. 
It starts with the older puppies who have been living outside for a few months now and the neighbors are complaining about the barking, or the yard is getting torn up by the 9 month old puppy that was quiet and "gentle" as a two month old. The kids can't play in the back yard because the untrained puppy is now big enough to knock them down and scratch them up in a frenzy of excitement at finally having someone in the yard.
Who wants to pay to board a dog for the two week family vacation when nobody "plays with it anymore"? 
Same goes for people moving during these months. The kids are out of school, which is a great time to move with a minimum of disruption. Who wants to pay a pet deposit on a rental, or keep looking for a home to buy that has a great fenced yard, is pet friendly and is in a good school district/close to work/whatever when the kids haven't walked the dog in years?
Then, starting in late September, the surrenders start of all the dogs that were purchased during the summer months while the kids were home from school. Once school starts up there is no time to play with/exercise/clean up after a dog. The kids are the ones who asked for it to begin with, and they just can't keep up with the responsibility.
In and amongst the surrenders are the strays. They are either turned in as strays by owners that don't want to pay a surrender fee, are too embarrassed to surrender outright or they get loose and the owner figures that someone else will give them a "better" home and so never look for them or make a lost report. In many cases, a missing pet is seen as a relief and just one more item to be crossed off the To Do list ("well, I was going to put an ad in the paper and find a new home anyway").
The cycle slows down about mid-November. Just in time for a rush of purchasing that is the Christmas season, which in turn supplies the crush for the next year of surrenders and strays.
Add to this regular cycle the depressed economy and increase in home foreclosures and the picture gets even more bleak.
Sheilah


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Being nvolved with a GSD rescue group I am none the less not sure.

However, there are hundreds of GSD's available so if anyone wishes to adopt, particularly from the Midwest send me a personal E Mail.


----------



## tsarnick (Mar 17, 2007)

I am also involved in GS rescue. We have been completely overcome with dogs. And it's not just GSDs, I have friends in other rescues that are experiencing the same thing. I can't help but think that it is related to the economy somewhat. We actually had a call from a woman who had 3 dogs and was going to have to move out of her house and live in her car.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I cannot add much. But why on God's earth would a woman that needs to live out of her car have three dogs. 

As an aside the number of dogs needing adoption are well beyond a thousand, and for that matter a 100,000 thousand. Or perhaps more then a million.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: why on God's earth would a woman that needs to live out of her car have three dogs.


Timber -

I hope your perfect life remains that way. For some it has not - the post stated that the woman had to leave her home and would now be living in her car - she called a rescue looking for help. Should no one have dogs in case their life ever takes such a sad turn?

I have a golden foster now because the family lost their home. I am sure when they got Buddy they did not know their jobs would be downsized, their health would be compromised and they would be living in an apartment - quite a trudge upstairs for a tripod dog.

Have a little compassion!









Sorry - I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

I just wonder if ithe economy is effecting breeders as well.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 13, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: myamomI haven't been lucky enough to experience the lull.......to me it's been an overwhelming abundance...always........


LOL WHAT IS A LULL? I almost forgot how to spell it.....I am not sure that exsists in rescue anymore....


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Timber, one night my ex-boyfriend who I was trying to get to leave was here. He was clearly drinking and on God knows what else....he ended up attacking me-not just a little bit, he cut my throat with a knife. As soon as he left I grabbed my purse, my car keys and Shiloh (who was just a pup at the time). We lived in my car for over a month except for the few nights here and there that I could afford a hotel for us. There were places I could have gone-all without my dog. There were places that would have taken Shiloh but I refused to be seperated from him. It was HARD. I don't think I've ever walked so much in my life (excercising him), during breaks and lunchtime I would take him into the Doctors parking lot (a secure area) and play ball with him and just let him run. I now have three GSDs and don't think for one moment if something were to happen to my home that my dogs wouldn't be right there with me!!! I made sure he was safe and I would make sure they would all be safe, but no matter what life brings my way-my dogs will be with me! So you wonder what kind of person would do this, well now you know.


----------

